

Upworthy Traffic Gets Crushed By Facebook Feed Changes - ompemi
http://growthhackers.com/facebook-changed-how-the-news-feed-works-and-huge-website-upworthy-suddenly-shrank-in-half-business-insider/

======
edj
Until recently, Upworthy was without a doubt the most significant source of
noise in my Facebook feed. Glad to know there will be somewhat less of that
going forward.

------
jgeorge
...couldn't happen to a nicer site.

